
Show HN: Simple web app to teach numbers to your baby/toddler - rahimnathwani
The book How to teach your baby math, by Glenn Doman, recommends teaching babies&#x2F;toddlers numbers by showing them cards with dots on them, whilst saying the number aloud.<p>Instead of making your own cards and using your own voice, you can run this web app and use your smartphone and thumb.<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;rahimnathwani&#x2F;doman-web" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;rahimnathwani&#x2F;doman-web</a>
======
rahimnathwani
Demo:
[https://doman-236804.appspot.com/5/10](https://doman-236804.appspot.com/5/10)

Tap the screen to start

------
em-bee
i'd prefer a real voice instead of speech synthesis.

